# Dryer and home grooming supplies



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So....we are moving to another place in our neighborhood...and the new place has a laundry room with a 'set tub'!!! 

So not only are we saving on trips to the laundromat, but to the groomer as well. Of course Bama will still go to get her nails done and for 'sanitary trims' (and any major haircuts), but the days of needing to use the self-wash pods are behind us. 

Which brings me to my question....any recommendations on a hair dryer? I don't think I even own one for humans...despite having long hair I always go the 'air dry' method. 

And also, should I look into a grooming table? Do folks have recommendations for products that can be adapted into mini grooming stations? (Such as stuff from target or staples or ikea maybe)?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm trying to find a good reasonably priced dryer as well. So I can't wait to hear everyone's advice...I've looked back thru old threads about dryers, but they're always pretty short threads without much input. I really think I need to go with one on a stand, as there's not enough room on the grooming table to set a canister one with a hose...And, Ewokpup, a small little grooming table would make the process a whole lot easier for ya...I can't even comb out the girls without my grooming table!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe Karen (krandall) will help you locate her photos of her setup. Since you have a laundry room now, maybe you could do a grooming set-up like she has done. She does it on either her washer or dryer, with a restraining strap attached to a cabinet above, and a non-slip mat for Kodi to stand on. 

*See link in my post below - I found it! 

I recently bought a Double K ChallengAir 2000XL dryer with variable speed. It does not have a heat element but there is a bit of warmth produced by the motor. I like the variable speed and it is fairly quiet. It is fairly large and heavy, feels good and solid. But it certainly is not going to fit on a grooming table. IF I ever get a set-up in the laundry room like Karen has done, it would sit on the dryer or washer, and my boys could be groomed on the opposite appliance.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, this should be a link to the thread with her her post. Scroll down to her post.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17078&highlight=grooming+station


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure what others think, but I've always used a good human hair dryer with a cool setting to dry Tillie... never had an issue. it was like $20.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That is what I have used until now, Tammy. Augie's hair is very thick. My human dryer was taking forever. My newest human dryer, although the same brand and the same wattage or whatever they say on the package as my old one, didn't seem to have the same oomph as my older one. I just decided I needed a new toy! :biggrin1:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah Tammy...that's what we have always used, but my Mom buys the cheapest one she can find, and the one she has currently blows soooo hot, I despise the thing! And like Linda, it's time for me to buy a new grooming toy. I upgrade on grooming supplies with my income tax return every year. This year, it's gonna be a new shears, a Buttercomb, and a dryer!


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

I am a new Hav owner and have been using my home ionic dryer...the thicker my dogs' coat gets, the longer it takes. I spent 35 minutes tonight drying and she wasn't even dry at her skin and my dryer was too hot. I didn't even know there were dog dryers...I'm currently looking a the B-Air Dryer...if it can save me 70% of my time like it claims, then yaaaaahooo! If you know of another dryer that is better, please let me know!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I think I found my winner. The variable speed Dog Shammy. It's not on a stand, but can be attached to a wall, or under the grooming table...Anyone have any knowledge about this brand/model?


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i bought a grooming table at costco (ordered it online for $99) includes a grooming arm with a noose. best money i've ever spent at costco. Someone else bought a cheap table a ikea and just attached a grooming arm and it looked very practical as well.

As for a dryer, i'm looking forward to the responses you get. I've been using my good quality hair dryer on a lower heat setting with good results, but my hav doesn't have a thick coat. I've thought of investing in a fancy dryer but not sure which to get or if it's worth the investment. I haven't found that i need a stand for the dryer because I like to keep it moving. I also found that I've been much more successful if i let her partially air dry for an hour or two before I try to blowdry her.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

yabooklady said:


> I am a new Hav owner and have been using my home ionic dryer...the thicker my dogs' coat gets, the longer it takes. I spent 35 minutes tonight drying and she wasn't even dry at her skin and my dryer was too hot. I didn't even know there were dog dryers...I'm currently looking a the B-Air Dryer...if it can save me 70% of my time like it claims, then yaaaaahooo! If you know of another dryer that is better, please let me know!


 I think I have that dryer is it a Bear air Dryer ? I don't recommend it. Yes its cool air which is good but it is so loud it scares the holly heck out of the sisters. They shake and try to turn the whole time and my ears get damaged by the noise. If I was to really get my wish it would be a good professional stand up dryer $400 . My realistic wish would be the CC cool air dryer with variable speed.www.showdogstore.com/KoolDryers
I would get the small one because of the price.
Linda do you like yours can we see a picture? I use a human one now with my tiny heater next to the grooming table. I have a cute little rounder table top for the sisters it comes with the grooming arm and works great.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, yes, I like this dryer so far. I took some measurements. The tank is 15 inches long from the wide maroon-colored end to where the hose hooks on. The body is 7 inches wide, 11 inches tall including the handle. The maroon end has a foam filter that is easily removed to clean, and the maroon end itself slides off and there is another foam filter inside to remove for cleaning - everything really easy to get at. The cord is about 12 feet long, very heavy duty. The hose is about 6 feet long. Three nozzles. Variable speed dial. It is not some flimsy piece of equipment. And it was surprisingly quiet. I expected shop vac loud. I think it is quieter than my human dryer. 

I had done some research and decided on this one or a Kool Pup or Kool Dry dryer, but wanted to see them. So went to a dog show and talked to a vendor who sells both. This one has a motor size equivalent to the larger Kool Dry dryer, but cost less than the smaller Kool Pup dryer. I have no clue where it is made. It does not say on the dryer that I can see. I need to see if I can find the card that came with it. Usually I try to watch for made in USA, but it didn't cross my mind when looking for the dryer - have no idea why. I just knew I wanted variable speed, not too loud, and didn't cost an arm and a leg. If you are looking for small and dainty, look elsewhere! :biggrin1: Cuz this isn't. It is very sturdy.

I have not heard of the Dog Shammy dryer. It never came up in any of my searches.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Let me see if I can insert the link...never done this before, so we'll see...
http://www.dogshammy.com/variable-speed-dog-dryer.html
Hope that works!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I am on my 2nd Air Force Dryer. The first "died", as well as several other things, at a dog show with grooming under a tent and a tornado came through. Although it didn't mess up the tent, lots of water; my crates had 2 inches inside. Anything electrical (though not plugged in) was ruined and a couple of things rusted. I had the 1st for over 25 years.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a CC cool air dryer and have had it for 25 years with no problems. It has paid for itself many times over in convenience and efficiency. If it quit tomorrow, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Let me see if I can insert the link...never done this before, so we'll see...
> http://www.dogshammy.com/variable-speed-dog-dryer.html
> Hope that works!


 That looks nice but it doesn't say its cool air? 
Linda yours looks like it could be used as a leaf blower with that long cordound: I waited about $100 on mine I'll have to bring the sisters up for a visit and try yours out.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a CC dryer - the smaller one - and I love it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> Let me see if I can insert the link...never done this before, so we'll see...
> http://www.dogshammy.com/variable-speed-dog-dryer.html
> Hope that works!


That looks like it could be a nice dryer! And the price looks decent. Have you found any reviews on it?



Suzi said:


> That looks nice but it doesn't say its cool air?
> Linda yours looks like it could be used as a leaf blower with that long cordound: I waited about $100 on mine I'll have to bring the sisters up for a visit and try yours out.


Suzi, I would think it would mention a heat element if it had one. One thing about mine that I wish was at bit different is to have the hose a bit more flexible. It is a bit stiff.

ound: Leaf blower! Hmmmmmmm....... :biggrin1:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, Suz, it just gets a little heat from the motor. And Linda, I went in search of reviews and couldn't find a thing, except someone on the other forum had bought one a couple years ago and really liked it. So I emailed the company and asked why the heck there would be NO reviews about their product!?! We'll see what they have to say about that!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Every time I see a picture of Suzi's little grooming table I think it'd be perfect for me since I have no place to set up a full table (or store it) and don't even have anywhere where I could just attach a grooming arm. I always mean to see if I can find one in Canada and then forget to look. But today I found it on Amazon Canada (in blue) so I ordered it. I'm pretty sure it's the same one. I won't get it for a few weeks, but hopefully it'll help. It would be nice to be able to comb him out and have both my hands free. I'm sure there'd be less tugging on him that way.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

And the response I received: 
Hi Stacey,

We have over 500 dog dryers in the market today- starting from scratch about 24 months ago. 

Typically we get about 2 emails a month in response from customers regarding how much they enjoy the dryer. Wish it was more but we consider "no news, good news" I guess. 

We hardly leave reviews for anything we purchase either.

There is only one review we paid for, because that person shot a video.

The proof is in the pudding I guess. That is why we offer a 60 day money back guarantee. 

We will be updating the website in the coming weeks and will include the emails we received regarding our product.

This is also the first year we will be advertising in Groomer to Groomer magazine and have two trade shows scheduled. 

All of our products are made in the USA with over a 95% US/Canada parts source. Having been a design engineer for the past 30 years,I would put that percentage up against any other company.

Our newest design for the professional groomer is a patent pending Hybrid design which is so versatile that it can replace two dryers. On our drawing board is the most exciting cage dryer system in the market. If all the testing goes well, we will field test in may or June.

I am writing this from my phone or I could include a few emails and pix of our new coolest designs.

If you want to hear more, simply respond back. 

Still skeptical? I will send you a test unit free of charge. If you like it, then you can buy it. If not, there will be a return label on the box.

Best regards,

Scott Romano

So I'm feeling better about ordering now...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would take him up on his trial offer. And let him know you are a member of HF where a good review may result in sales! :biggrin1: I will be looking forward to what you think. But WHY didn't you find this about two months ago??  I have to say that I am happy with mine so far. Someone from my Rally class had gotten one and that is why I checked it out.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL! I have already mentioned the forum, and getting advice from the forum to him....I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

misstray said:


> Every time I see a picture of Suzi's little grooming table I think it'd be perfect for me since I have no place to set up a full table (or store it) and don't even have anywhere where I could just attach a grooming arm. I always mean to see if I can find one in Canada and then forget to look. But today I found it on Amazon Canada (in blue) so I ordered it. I'm pretty sure it's the same one. I won't get it for a few weeks, but hopefully it'll help. It would be nice to be able to comb him out and have both my hands free. I'm sure there'd be less tugging on him that way.


 That's great I bet its the same because I could choose from blue or pink. It really helps to have the grooming arm. I have mine raised to the tallest it will go and the part that goes around the neck is still a bit long so I tied a knot in it and is just right now. For awhile I had it just on top of my dryer. Now I have it on my bathroom counter because I can get the room nice and warm for winter. I gave up on trying to blow and comb at the same time so I alternate it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dodrop82 said:


> LOL! I have already mentioned the forum, and getting advice from the forum to him....I'll keep you posted!


 That sounds like an offer you cant refuse! Tell him I want to try it too  I could be the pacific northwest rep. If it hurts your ears return it.eace:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You guys need one of these too I call it a dryer holder. I like to have two hands to comb so this third arm really helps. Its sort of hard to position so for awhile I used my human dryer on the other side. That's why I would really love to have a stand up dryer on wheels. I have totally stopped using my Bear air dryer because it hurts my ears .


----------

